# Strikeforce Rousey vs Kaufman Predictions- Kamikaze Overdrive MMA



## scottiej86 (Nov 2, 2011)

Strikeforce Rousey vs Kaufman Saturday August 18th 2012
Strikeforce Rousey vs Kaufman Predictions- This Episode of the show covers Predictions for the 5 Main Card Fights on the Strikeforce Rousey vs Kaufman card along with all of the undercard predictions.
Bantamweight Championship bout: Ronda Rousey © vs. Sarah Kaufman
Middleweight bout: Ronaldo Souza vs. Derek Brunson
Welterweight bout: Tarec Saffiedine vs. Roger Bowling
Middleweight bout: Lumumba Sayers vs. Anthony Smith
Light Heavyweight bout: Ovince St. Preux vs. T.J. Cook

Preliminary card (Showtime Extreme)
Bantamweight bout: Miesha Tate vs. Julie Kedzie
Lightweight bout: Bobby Green vs. Matt Ricehouse
Middleweight bout: Adlan Amagov vs. Keith Berry
Bantamweight bout: Hiroko Yamanaka vs. Germaine de Randamie

kamikazeoverdrive.net @ Kamikaze Overdrive MMA Predictions
Check out my MMA Rankings for 7 UFC divisions; the UFC Champions and top 21 contenders for there respective titles @ kamikazeoverdrive,net. Please comment and subscribe to my channel: Kamikaze Overdrive MMA Predictions

New and Expanded Betting Packages can be purchased @ kamikazeoverdrive.net for $7.

Check out my Main Event Breakdowns @ Docsports.com
UFC Predictions - UFC Betting Picks

Check out:
MMABETTINGODDS.com @ UFC, Strikeforce, Bellator and MMA Betting Odds.
HEARTANDGLORY.com @ Heart+Glory Apparel 
MMACRYPTS.com @ Activity Stream - Forums
COUCHFIGHTER.co @ CouchFighter
ADRENALINE TRAINING CENTER @ http://www.adrenalinemma
FENICHEL'S FANTASY FIGHT LEAGUE @ Fenichel's Fantasy Fight League


----------



## scottiej86 (Nov 2, 2011)

Julie Kedzie 4.00 vs Miesha Tate 1.22Former Champ on the the prelims? Some people are scratching their heads, I wouldn't mind so much if they showed prelim fights on the main card where there is time, but Strikeforce doesn't seem interested in doing that. Tate was one half of a much anticipated Woman's title fight and I can't see how she wont get a rematch if things fall into place and Rousey still has the title (or not). Kedzie is a veteran of the fight game with a lot of experience compared to many other female fighters, but her main Achilles heals has been her opponents submission/grappling game and Tate should be able to exploit that to the utmost. I expect Tate will shoot almost immediately and look to put a stamp on this fight ASAP in order to send a message to Rousey, Kaufman and everyone else that she is still here. Even if Tate can't submit Kedzie I expect that true to her nickname she will continually use takedowns to sweep the board for a decision. Kedzie will need to keep this fight standing and outwork Tate, which will prove incredibly difficult. Again similar to the Amagov odds I don't normally back a bet like this one, but I feel very good about the way Tate's strongest skills match up with Kedzie's greatest weakness. The best form of action would be to use Tate as part of a parlay to help boost your return, its not much a huge boost but I believe it is a reliable one.

Lumumba Sayers/ Anthony Smith Total Rounds 2.5 (or 1.5)- Sayers has never been out of the first round and Smith has the power to finish the fight quickly as well. Both guys know the depth of the division (or lack there of) and the potential for a big push with an impressive win here so put the kids to bed this is a recipe for violence and both will come out looking to put the cherry on top.

A couple other set of predictions: http://www.kamikazeoverdrive.net/joe...-head-to-head/


----------

